

Looking for a software development company - motaghih

Hi all,
I&#x27;m looking for software development company to outsource some part of our project to. I prefer the company to be based in SF&#x2F;Bay Area for ease of communications. Any recommendations or any great company you&#x27;ve heard about?<p>Many thanks,
Holly
======
tavobarrientos
Hi Holly,

I'm Director of Acid Studios, but, we are a Mexico Mobile/Web App company, can
we talk about your project via Hangouts? You can reach me:
gustavo.barrientos[at]acidstudios.me.

